# The Widow's Den is up and running



## blackwidow

Woo hoo...It seems like it's taken me forever to get it all together and working but it's finally done. Hope you guys enjoy it and please let me know if you see any broken links, etc. 
Now I can get back to building props


----------



## Bram Bones

*site*

Thats a great site. Those are some awesome props. 
Thanks for sharing.
I love your Reaper. Is that a real scyth?!


----------



## blackwidow

Thank you Bram! Yes, that's a real scythe. I lucked into getting it for ten bucks at the flea market...the guy had $40. on it but didn't want to haul it back home


----------



## HalloweenEve

Great Site, We should do a link exchange.


----------



## Halloweiner

Good job. Links all work that I can tell.


----------



## Otaku

Cool site! I love the way you do the styro head corpsing.


----------



## blackwidow

Thanks everyone, your feedback is really appreciated.

HalloweenEve...I'm adding your site to my links page today


----------



## Lauriebeast

Very nice! I especially like the skull fountain.


----------



## Trinidee

Black widow,
You have done a very nice job!!!
Your props are great!!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## blackwidow

Thank you Trinidee


----------



## peeweepinson

Enjoyed looking at your site and also going through your links. Awesome props!


----------



## Deathtouch

I noticed your site was down. What happend. Always enjoyed looking at all your great props.


----------

